# FS: 135 gal with light strip and stand



## Katt (Nov 10, 2010)

I have this six foot long by 1.5 foot wide by 2 foot tall tank with stand and light for sale. The light strip spans the full length of the tank and houses two four foot lights that over lap in the middle. The tank and light were handmade, but of good sturdy quality. This tank has held water, but has not been filled in a long time. I am unable to drag this out and have it filled as I have an injured knee and can't carry it outside, plus it would be in too much danger of a horse kicking it, or getting run over, or something.










Nice espresso brown finish.


















It's just the tank the stand and light strip. I think one light may need replacing. I sold the heater and the filter as I thought I would set this up for snakes, or axolotls. Anyhow, I am only selling it now because I am moving and do not think it will fit in the new place and because I want to have a custom made chicken coop built for my chickens.

I have been told I can ask $450 for it, but I will take $250! I am in Aldergrove close to 264th. I would love to trade for a custom made chicken coop or two. Please email me. I am not so good at checking PM's and email is sent to my phone. Addy is [email protected]


----------



## Katt (Nov 10, 2010)

Bump! Feel free to make an offer. I really want a new chicken coop!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

interested in any trades? other than a chicken coop because well... i dont have one laying around


----------



## Katt (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe, depends on what it is. Other tanks, probably not, but send me a PM.


----------



## Katt (Nov 10, 2010)

Bump! Taking offers of $300 and up.


----------



## Katt (Nov 10, 2010)

Bumping this up. Moving soon and would like to not be moving this!


----------



## Katt (Nov 10, 2010)

If someone can take this away tomorrow Friday or Saturday I will let it go for $250. I'm moving Sunday!


----------



## Fabian Aedo (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello there. I sent you an email earlier today. Is it still available?
please let me know.

Regards,


----------



## Katt (Nov 10, 2010)

Still trying to sell this thing. Lots of interested people. Emails back and forth, but no one carrying through. Really want to sell this and buy another chicken coop!


----------



## Katt (Nov 10, 2010)

Bump! Getting cold. Chickens would like another coop!


----------



## Katt (Nov 10, 2010)

Bumping up! Would like this out of my shed and a coop in my field!


----------



## Katt (Nov 10, 2010)

Bumping up!


----------

